# Windows 7 + VLC Issues.



## spartacus

I tried it out and for the most part I never encountered that problem....except for once. The movie only became really pixelated when I was seeking through it.

I'm running the latest CCCP and haven't had any issues with media Player Classic.


----------



## HondaGuy

Nero 9 here works fine with Windows 7


----------



## kyotejones

vlc keeps freezing my explorer windows so ive stopped using it. as far as quality while i was using it did seem a little on the dull side for all the videos.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Nah, VLC works fine for me on Windows 7, that's weird the quality would be off.


----------



## mlb07uk

everything seems to be working for me, however ive started my utorrent back up and now its saying access denied on all torrents? after windows 7 install


----------



## wolf2009

thats weird, I don't VLC tho, i use ffdshow + GOM Player . Everything looks fine.

Just make sure the settings are fine .


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolf2009* 
thats weird, I don't VLC tho, i use ffdshow + GOM Player . Everything looks fine.

Just make sure the settings are fine .

It was a default install so I'm not sure how the settings could have gotten off, but I suppose it's worth a look.


----------



## .Style

Hmm It happens for me at the start of every movie but goes away after a few secs..

Hope you get it fixed


----------



## robinwilson16

I can confirm that the issue is with the VLC software and Windows 7 (for me anyway).

I tried all the different video output modes and all were the same under Windows 7 with 1080p files (720 is watchable)
It seems to mostly affect scenes with lots of light and/or action where the video will keep sticking and become full of artifacts making the film unwatchable.

I then tried downloading the Combined Community Codec Pack(http://www.cccp-project.net/) (made by the makers of the mkv file format) which allows playback of the mkv files within Windows Media Player and it plays 1080p mkv files normally just like Vista with VLC with no skipping/artifacts at all.

I get the same issues on the two main PCs, both with Nvidia graphics cards with one being an SLI 9800GTX setup so didn't really think it was due to the system being over taxed.

Hope they fix the VLC player for Windows 7 soon as I still don't get all the options or subtitle support.


----------



## Bloodfire

1080p videos look pixelated for me on VLC player on Vista too...


----------



## sschakal

i've got the same problem with VLC and win7 x64 on a high performance computer (phenom II x940, 4 gb ddr2, 2 crossfired hd4870x2 2 gb ddr5 2x256bit). very pixelated, compared to gom, media player or others... hope they'll fix it soon! i don't want to use something else...


----------



## MXjunk127

I have had issues with VLC in 7100 as well...I hate to say it but windows media player is rockin it! lol


----------



## Shtoive

I had this same problem previously too. I'm using Windows7 and VLC started pixilating on me. All other media players worked fine.

I downloaded the new VLC 1.0.0 Goldeneye then went Tools> Video > change output to 'OpenGL video output'

Restart VLC and it started working fine when I adjust the screen size.


----------



## soCram84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shtoive* 
I had this same problem previously too. I'm using Windows7 and VLC started pixilating on me. All other media players worked fine.

I downloaded the new VLC 1.0.0 Goldeneye then went Tools> Video > change output to 'OpenGL video output'

Restart VLC and it started working fine when I adjust the screen size.

Thank you. That's doing the trick. It works also using the Windows XP SP3 compatibility mode but you got this annoying flashing while changing from aero to basic theme.


----------



## Tardious

Vlc is crystal for me on Win 7 x64


----------



## TheLegend

I've upgraded versions and still having problems. I wonder what it is...


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i use kantaris its exactly like vlc but it will play a dvd .iso and has a better gui imo


----------



## neobloodline

I vote MPC-HC + MadVR + AC3filter + Reclock (Wasapi audio) + FFdshow = perfect 9 )


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

Bah, I use MPC with Windows 7 and a Dell Pentium 4 with a GeForce 6800 and I can watch BluRay rips perfectly.

Also, WMP is better for .WMV and .avi for me for some reason. idk why...


----------



## Abiosis

_Try "VLC 1.10-git-20090910-2205 trunk-beta (Yellow Bastard)" + "K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 5.10"

also adjust "post processing" to 6 while play vids see if that help...

it plays well with mine for W7 by far...no pixelated issue ~_


----------



## Nathan moore

FFS Just use Gomplayer!!!! vlc is ok kinda. But gom player play anything out there and if it cant it easily finds the codecs and installs them. It is also the only media player that can play hd vids on my net-book and run smoothly(which tells you just how light and efficient an app it is considering hd runs like crap on a net-book)


----------



## Izvire

Had the pixelated video thingy here too, everything looked horrible below 720p but no worries! I have the solution!

Start menu-> Videolan -> Quick settings -> Video -> Set Video Mode to Directx!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

If you use 2D(CPU) rendering it will look pixelated thanks to Windows Vista/7 lousy 1:1 pixel system thingy(same thing with images).


----------



## hellyea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
If you use 2D(CPU) rendering it will look pixelated thanks to Windows Vista/7 lousy 1:1 pixel system thingy(same thing with images).

Yeah, both images and videos get pixelated badly when resized beyond their native resolutions. Anyone knows how to fix it? XP didn't have this problem (never have used Vista though).


----------



## Tardious

Vlc works ok on both my pcs and laptop running Win7, No problems here what so ever.


----------



## taeyeon

hello everyone. i am having the same pixelated/blurred effect using KMPlayer.
very clear high def in windows vista. but in windows 7 it gets "boxed"


----------



## nova_prime

VLC does not use DXVA...

AMD sucks when watching MKV under DXVA as compared to NVIDIA

NVIDIA+Media Home Player Cinema+CoreAVC will be awesome for HD videos...

Splash Lite is a good alternative also...

you can install DIVX which includes the MKV splitter for WMP...that uses DXVA also most of the time....


----------

